# Some keepers from my litters...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have kept some nice mice from my recent litters 

Vanaheims Asti, champagne tan buck. 9 weeks old.

































Vanaheims Copycat, english typed splashed buck. 3,5 weeks old:

































Vanaheims Constantine, beige/cp beige buck. 3,5 weeks old:

























Vanaheims Lollipop, blue astrex doe. 9 weeks old:

























HaVana Mice Snow, bone doe. 4 weeks old:

























HaVana Mice Rainbow, tricolor doe. 4 weeks old:

























Vanaheims Candida, PEW doe. 3,5 weeks old:

























Vanaheims Catalina, dove doe. 3,5 weeks old:

























Vanaheims Annabell, beige/cp beige fox doe. 3,5 weeks old:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The champagne tan is lovely, and I really like your tricolor doe too. That PEW is going need a brace to carry those huge ears around!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks moustress


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love Vanaheims Catalina


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the beiges! And the ears on the Dove doe are gorgeous.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the beiges too! The tricolor is so very interesting, I've never seen one like it!


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, I love Asti, I have such a soft spot for tans!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That tricolor is very pretty, and I have a few that look like that. It's one of the types that are called a 'mistake' by some, but I think the undiluted color on color with little if any white is gorgeous, especially if you get large blocks of both colors. This one is pretty, though.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Great photos! You should enter this month's photo competition!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks 

ccoryjohnn: i have send you a pm with 2 pics from this thread


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

You named a recent mouse Catalina too! I have a Catalina, but she's a CPB.


----------

